# Wooden watches



## AustinTom (May 25, 2013)

This may be a litte off-topic for the forum but you might appreciate the talent and workmanship. I find it quite humbling.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2329082/At-oak-time--Carpenter-carves-functioning-watches-entirely-wood.html


----------



## Kenbo (May 26, 2013)

That's pretty unreal. Awesome stuff.


----------



## ssgmeader (May 27, 2013)

unreal


----------

